# February 2005 2ww Part Four



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone......

Updated list......loads of love, luck and babydust,

nita 28 Jan  
joana 30 Jan  
eddie 30 Jan 
Danu 30 Jan  
kezzer 30 Jan 
don-don 31 Jan 
helen72 31 Jan  
LouKIZ 2 Feb  
kiwichick 2 Feb 
ZoeP 3 Feb  
sher 3 Feb  
lou be 3 Feb  
Sasha B 3 Feb 
emma jayne 4 Feb 
FLH 4 Feb 
jasper 4 Feb  
KatieJ 4 Feb 
looblyloo 4 Feb
Bex75 4 Feb  
Choccolatti 5 Feb  
Scunnygirl 7 Feb 
Fee 
jubjub 7 Feb 
Natash 
lisac2 7 Feb  
marly 7 Feb  
alicat 7 Feb 
Paula25 7 Feb 
lollypop67 8 Feb  
Midge69 8 Feb 
alimar 9 Feb 
pollttc 9 Feb  
ramps 9 Feb 
michele paton 
flopsy  
sezzy 10 Feb 
flamenca  
olwen 11 Feb 
CLAIRE1963 11 Feb 
sahara 11 Feb 
foster 11 Feb
Strawberry 11 Feb   
Thisbe 12 Feb
zoed 13 Feb 
klh1977 14 Feb 
Gloria123 14 Feb
sal1136 15 Feb  
Nubly 15 Feb 
Sicknote 16 Feb 
dianeh 16 Feb 
Buddug 17 Feb 
tweetie 17 Feb 
Gill27 17 Feb 
Heather18 18 Feb 
natalie34 18 Feb 
rachaelj 18 Feb
lis35 18 Feb  
Jools 18 Feb 
ivygreener 18 Feb 
lilly2k3 19 Feb 
kty 
KathyC 19 Feb
*adele* 19 Feb
Dawn33 21 Feb 
Bolts 21 Feb 
Abner 22 Feb
MrsT 23 Feb
taff 23 Feb
booboo40 24 Feb
Nicolewish 24 Feb
clairabeth 24 Feb
melanie71
DMK 25 Feb
leanne-c 25 Feb
**Hannah** 25 Feb
dreamofbaby 26 Feb
Toni22 28 Feb
oneunited 28 Feb
Ju29 28 Feb
Pinny 1 Mar
clairelilley15 
Lorns 2 Mar
AC(ali) 2 Mar
marigold 3 Mar
tink 3 Mar
kia 4 Mar
cherryb 4 Mar
SwedenSam
marzy 6 Mar
*Di* 9 Mar

Much love 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

just want to wish all you lovley ladies tonnes and tonnes of luck for test dates    

congratulations to all those who've already had positive results , now enjoy   

so sorry to the girls who've had bad news, take care of yourselves and big hugs.

and an extra special wish for Kathy for sat , will keep everything crossed for you that this time is THE one   
love caron xxx


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

hi all ... last day of the two week wait for me today will be doing the big test first thing in the morning, what will be will be! i Will be glad that the waiting is over 2 weeks of hell not sure what each day will bring 

good luck to sicknote fingers crossed for you   
and good luck to all those testing over the next few days

Love Di


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Kate (nubly)

good Luck testing today

   

Love Lisa


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

well all even though im not due to test until thursday i have started to bleed this morning so looks like i am out of the game now.thanks all for being so kind hubby is flying home early to be with me.i had hoped it would work for us ,but alas it has not.goodluck to u all.


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Tweetie - sorry to hear about your bleed but my clinic said to test on the day whether you bleed before or not.

Nubly / sicknote - good luck for testing today.

I came very close to testing this morning. I even had a dream that I took the pee stick out of the wrapper   Anyway, I didn't do it..made sure I had my wee & that put an end to it.

2 days to go for me...I am moving up that list at last. Getting my hair done this afternoon & dh is taking me out this evening so something else to take my mind off.

Still got AF pains which are really starting to bug me & they feel quite severe after I wee...but I guess I have had them all along so one thing about my body is that it's consistent ! Just wish I knew what it meant !!

Good luck girls


----------



## DMK (Sep 30, 2004)

Lizzy 

thanks for adding me to the list, my test date is 25 Feb, seems a long long way off.

I am so much more aware and genned up this time round, last time I started getting AF pains at day 5 and thought that was it, I did have a BFN, but I now realise these pains mean nothing really and could lead to a BFP.

Which is lucky as I am having slight cramps and back ache already, and I am telling myself read nothing into this just be patient.

Tweetie - so sorry to hear your news, I too bled  acouple of days early last time, so I know how disappointing its arrival is.  Be kind to yourselves, take time, grieve, but never give up hope.

Buddug - fight that temptation.

Good Luck to those testing today.

yours DMK


----------



## Toni22 (Feb 12, 2005)

Had ET on Valentines Day. 2 embryos out of 10 eggs but not looking good. One has probably stopped and the other v slow so our chances are v slim and probably with just the one. Last time we had 4 eggs, 3 fertilised and 2 good embryos were replace but I bled on day 13 so this one i going to have to be a little fighter.

Having said that I will not give up and will do everything I can in my mind body and heart to keep this little one.

28 Feb is testing day so we will know by then!

Wishing you all the love, luck, hope and understanding in the world x x x


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

just to say good luck Toni22, Buddug, DMK, and all others on this 2ww board. hope you all get your BFP's     .

love alimar x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Tweetie - am sorry to hear about your bleed.    As Vic says, we have been advised to test regardless, so I hope your bleed is just a little blip. Hang in there, am thinking of you.  

To everyone testing today - best of luck and to everyone else, hang in there. There's quite a lot of us to test during the next few days.

Here's to lots of positives.    

Nat x  x


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

hi everyone,

Dianeh good luck for testing.

Tweetie soor to hear you are bleeding, but it doesn,t always mean  it,s over, so people bleed and carry on the have bfp.

Nat, hope you are okay.

I am feeling better still getting cramps, but no sign of af yet, it was due on Sun, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.  I found out my cousin is 3 months pregnant today, I think they were frightened to tell me, but I am really pleased for her as I wouldn,t wish this ivf on anybody.
hope everyone else is okay.

Love Lisa


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

How are you bearing up? I'm getting a few AF pains and awful headaches. Luckily so sign of AF yet. Am hoping and praying for Friday now. We are so so near.

Nubly - good luck for today. Hope all went well.   

Sicknote & dianeh. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.   

Nat x x


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Lizzie

Thanks for putting me on the list my test date is 21st.  Lots and lots and lots and lots of luck to all who are testing in next few days and congrats to all who have been so lucky so far and my sympathy to all who got -tive result.

Thanks 

Dawn33


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

morning all 


 been to the clinic today to do my test and got a bfn   the tears will not stop coming,
i wanted it to work first time  so bad like all of us here, god who ever said ivf was easy?

i will try to pull my self together and think positive   we are lucky to have 7 on ice so the games not up yet, my poor dh is so upset i dont know what to say to him, and he been so kind to me,

on a brighter note good luck to all due to test in the next few days    
it will be great to read some good news 

Luv Di


----------



## ivygreener (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh Dianrh, I am so sorry for you.

So good that you have some frzoen though. Hopefully you can do that fairly soon.

Treat yourself to something nice and let the tears flow. Remember it is only natural to feel hugely disappointed. We all have tons of hormones floating round our bdies too.

Fingers crossed for FET.

Lots of love and hugs

Ivy


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Dianeh,

I really sorry that it hasn,t worked out for you

Love Lisa


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Dianeh

So very sorry that this time wasn't to be hun
  for you and Dh

and heaps of luck for FET when you are ready

  

Fee


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

LizzyB said:


> New home everyone......
> 
> Updated list......loads of love, luck and babydust,
> 
> ...


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi ya Ladies,

Can i join you please?

I had embryo transfer this morning, We had two lovely four cell embryo's put back, Our test date is the 4/3.

Good luck to everyone.



Love
Kia.x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Dianeh sending you lots of


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Is Gill's BFN defo? I was hoping as her bleed stopped it might be a pg bleed.
Gutted for her if it is
Fee


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

hello everybody

just wondering if i could join in too!

had et on Fri 11th so on day 6 of  testing on 25th Feb.

 to everybody who is testing this week 

love Leanne xx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Sorry but this going to be a me post..I am bleeding  No point beating around the bush. It started about 11am today - all brown - no red yet. So of course will still be testing tomorrow.

I feel numb - gutted & haven't stopped crying yet.Dh says to wait but I can see from his face that he is fearing the worse. We have decided to go away for the night. We are heading to my Mum's & I will test from there in the morning.


I feel robbed - anyone know if it's possible if you bleed that maybe only one embie comes out or am I completely kidding myself and it truly is all over.

I don't know I why I feel like this -guess in the back of my mind I guess I was cautiously optimistic - silly me.

xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Buddug


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi 

Buddug and DianeH so very sorry for you both.
           

Leanne & Kia~   with the 

lots of   for everyone testing over the next few days. Thinking of you all

xxflamencaxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Still confused..?? Clinic have just called and i had a BFP.but only with a level of 26.6  Any pg should be over 25 but they think that the level is so low and the bleeding so bad that i was pg and am now miscarrying  .
I have to go back for a retest on Friday but the clinic has said to assume the worst.  

Poor Widget and Fidget....


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Diane ~ so sorry for your news.....much love and many hugs to you 

Buddug ~ will keep absolutely everything crossed for tomorrow hun.

Ju ~ everything crossed for you too that Widget and Fidget are holding on there. Lots of hugs to get you through the next couple of days,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dianeh - I am so sorry. Thinking of you.  

Ju - keeping everything crossed that Friday will turn out fine. Hang in there.  

My dear friend Vic - its not over yet. I am so so keeping everything crossed for you and will be thinking of you tonight and tomorrow morning. Will pray for you tonight.  

Nat x x x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Vic,

Hang in there honeybun. Yes, the bleed could mean anything. Especially if brown not heavy and red.

Good luck for tomorrow. Glad to hear that your DH and Mum will be around.

Hope that you get a good surprise.

With love from,


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I would love to join you all on the dreaded 2WW.

I am having my embryo transfer tomorrow at the Woking Nuffield.  I had my eggs removed on Monday 14th Feb, they managed to get 13 eggs 10 of which fertilised.  They decided to keep them until day 3 hoping we would get 6-8 cells embryos to choose from.  I was told today that I have 6 eggs at the 4 cell stage, 2 at the 3 cell stage and 2 at the 2 cell stage.  I am really hoping for some 6-8 cells tomorrow for implantation at a good grade.

This is my 3rd attempt and really hope it will be third time lucky. 

Lorns


----------



## ivygreener (Dec 10, 2004)

Sicknote that is awful. Will be thinking of you.

Buddug, just hoping and praying that the bleeding is not af.

Best of luck to all

Love

Ivy


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi all

Tweetie, dianeh, Gill27, Nubly I'm so sorry to hear your news     

Good luck for tomorrow Buddug, everything crossed for you.



Sicknote you poor thing. Good luck for Fri.



Hope everyone else in hanging in there, good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow.  

Jools x


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

morning all

thank you all for your support it really helped me get through the day, you are all tops, like i said i will not give up yet andstarted to rebuild    

Anyway good luck to all testing today and tomorrow have fingers crossed for you all 

love Di


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi all - it was  

Catch up soon

Vic xx


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

Dear Buddug

My heart goes outto you, sending   

Love Di


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Buddug I am so sorry, take care of yourself.

Sicknote good luck tomorrow hope everything will be okay.

Nat how are you feeling less than 24 hours until we can test now, it seems more like 2 years than 2 weeks.

Love Lisa


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

sorry to all those who have had neg-,im having to test again tomorrow for definate neg-,which i know is going to happen,but have made plans to go again in july if it is ,so i have that to look forward to spoke to clinic today,about what we could do different maybe.so fingers crossed for us all for the future,and good luck to those still to test.


----------



## DMK (Sep 30, 2004)

Buddug and Tweetie

I am so sorry

Big Hugs

DMK


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Vic,

I am so very, very sorry to read the bad news. IVF is such an unfair and painful business. More of these cyles fail than succed and it means that most of us have to face this awful heart-breaking situation.

I feel gutted for you and am sending lots of (hugs) to you and your DH.

With love from,


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dear Vic,

I am absolutely devasted for you and DH. I haven't been able to think of anything but you today.

You know you remain in my thoughts and how much I value our friendship.   

Why is this so so unfair.

Nat x x x


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks all for your kind thoughts//dh & I are ok..we have been for a long walk on the beach today & it was a lovely time for reflection & talking.

I have done lots of crying but I am quite a realist so no more dwelling on what has been & focus on the future now.

I will be ringing my clinic first thing tomorrow to see when I can start again.

Tweetie - I can see you are starting again in July - is that your decision or has your clinic recommended a break ? I asked Ruth & she said some clinics like to wait 3 months but I just want to get back out there & try asap.

Nat - sending you all my love & luck for tomorrow    Thanks for being such a fantastic friend through all of this. I am praying that you will be the success story for the South Wales girls.

  for everyone else testing too & good luck with everything...here's hoping for lots of bfp's & healthy, happy pregnancies.

With any luck I will be in a position to post on this board again before too long 

Love to you all

Vic xx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Dear Vic

Have posted you an Im, so sorry sweetie.  I know it's hard when you just want to get going again but please don't underestimate the impact all this takes out on you.  They swell your ovaries up to the size of small grapefruits, it takes time to settle down for them and for you mentally.  You want to be at your optimal for your next cycle... IT WILL WORK for you.  

Nat, have everything crossed for you tomorrow

Hugs to everyone else

Lolly XX


----------



## Midge69 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hello again

Was on the 2ww until last week - unfortunately confirmed BFN last Tuesday. Have been having a look at what has been happening since and just saw post from Buddug. Dh and I went back to our clinic yesterday and like you I wanted to get on with things ASAP but was expecting to have to wait a few cycles. 

We have decided to for a full cycle again rather than use our frozen embryos now because of my age and the fact that the frozen embryos will always be there yet my ability to produce eggs will probably worsen over time - I am nearly 37 and have highish FSH. We'd decided that we'd probably give it one more full go so probably better sooner rather than later. 

Any way to cut a long story short, we are basically starting again next cycle, and aiming for ec/et early/mid April. I didn't have any nasty side effects or recovery problems so that probably helped our cause. 

However typical me - having been relieved at being able to start again so soon and get on with things, I then started to wonder why I didn't have to wait and was it too soon to start again?! Anyway, Dh said that he thought that the consultant probably knew a bit more about what was best than me so I'm counting down the days again.......... 

At least we'll still have the frozen embies should it not work, plus we might even get a few more. 

Also going for blastocycst this time, hopefully to improve our chances. 

Best Wishes

Midge


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

I thought I'd see how you all are getting on 

Dianeh and Vic - I'm so sorry about your BFNs take care of yourselves and DPs and all the very best for the next round. Its such a rollercoaster all this and the strength of the amazing people on this site is inspirational.

Sicknote - I'm thinking about you and wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow. I was exactly where you are now on my last cycle, I hope your levels go up. 

Midge - great news you're starting again soon - everything crossed for you.

love

marly


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Best of luck girls for your upcoming tests.

Sicknote - I hope you are all right girl.  I just read your postings.  Sending you lots of love and huggs.

Dianeh, Vic, Tweetie and Gill27 - How gutting.  Lots of love and good luck for any future treatment.

Thanks for all your thoughts and lets hope all our futures will be brighter.

Bless you all

Love Kate xxx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I would let you know it,s a   for me, not getting too excited as last time it I never got as far as 5 wks.  Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days.


Love Lisa


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

Dear Lisa 

       

Congrats on your BFP send best wishes to you and DH 

Love Di


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa,

Many congratulations. I am so so pleased for you.  

Its a   for me I'm afraid. 2 tests done this morning (Acon) both negative. No sign of AF either.

Numb.   

Nat x x


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Nat, 

I am so sorry,  my heart goes out to you, I will be thinking of you.

  

Take care of yourself

Love Lisa


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

Dear Nat 

I am so sorry to hear your news sending you   

love Di 

xxxx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

my dear Nat

Gutted - that's all I can say 

I am here for you whenever you need me.

lots of love

Vic xx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning folks

Midge sorry to hear about your BFn last week.  Hope you take some time out for yourself whilst you are getting ready for the next cycle.  As you say, frosties are good to have as back up.

Lisa, Congratulations on your BFP.  I flet the same, had a biochemical last time so without meaning to sound ungreatful find this agony of waiting after BFP worse than 2WW.  Make sure you take it easy

Nat, I am gutted for you, had really high hopes for you.  Sending you a big hug over.    

Lolly X


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Nat - really sorry to hear about BFN, it's so sad that it can't always work for everyone, it seems so unfair and not at all scientific!  

Lisa - congratulations! You must be SO excited! Make the most of all the fuss and attention!

Good luck to everyone else. I'm having my 1st acupuncture session today, got 2nd iui on tues, so fingers crossed!  IVF at end of April in Colchester if IUI unsuccessful.

Jess x


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Congratulations on your   Lisa, lots of love and best wishes for you and your DH    

Natalie - i am really gutted for you, i will be thinking of you both 

love Leanne xx


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Great news Lisa, congratulations

xxxxNicole


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Girls,

May I join you on the 2WW?  

Congratulations to Lisa on your BFP, fantastic inspiring news!!

My sympathies to all the girls with negative results, take some time out for yourselves!  Like jess says, shame it can't work for us all, all the time!

Well, I am back to my usual 2WW tricks, constantly off to the loo to check status, and generally using more toilet tissue than all the andrex puppies put together, to double check status!  Flushing loo twice each time to get rid of double check status evidence, does the madness ever end!

I had blasts transferred back 13/02 and doc says I only have to wait 10 days to test.  Didn't make it to test date last time around, bled 12th day, so am hoping to last the distance this time.  Feeling ok, no symptoms apart from my boobs are dead achy, but that could be from my husband wanting to examine them every morning with cold hands!  

Good luck to all you girls, may all our dreams come true!

Cheers
Taff
x


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Nat,

Sorry to hear about your  I really felt for u when I read your post and I dont think anything can prepare you for the result, hope you and your dh are ok.

Dawn33


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

Hiya

So very sorry to vic, midge, tweetie, gill & natalie thinking of you all at this sad time.      

Lisa~ congrats on your   you must be on 

Taff~   on the 

Hope everyones else is ok, fingers crossed for all those testing in the next few days     

xxflamencaxx


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi all

Congratulations to Lisa - that's wonderful news  

Well it's a   for me too I'm afraid. Gutted. I'm so sorry to hear your sad news too Nat. I'm in the same situation as you with no sign of AF yet. My clinic have advised me to stop the cyclogest and have told me to retest on Sunday if no AF by then. Nurse said she knows of 2 instances (one only last week) where people have gone on to test positive in our situation. But I'm not building up any hopes.

Good luck to everyone else testing in the next few days.

Jools x


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi All

 
Jools and Natalie, I am so sorry it was a    lots of cuddles with dh tonight.

Congratulations to Lisa that is wonderful news I hope everything works out ok for you.

Taff wishing you luck on the dreaded   they waited until the 8 cell stage for me although I would have prefered the Blast stage.  Everything crossed for you.  Your so lucky only having to wait 10 days.

Lorns


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi all

Thanks you for your kind words Lorn. 

Nat I just wanted to rephrase what I said earlier about being in the same situation as you. What I meant was AF hasn't come for me either. I am apologising because I am so very lucky to have my miracle dd and her preciousness is just re-enforced right now. I did not mean to sound insensitive in any way. Just wanted to set the record straight. 

Jools xxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Well news just in..Level has dropped to 7. 
So we are classed as having had an early miscarriage.
We have plans to do an FET at the end of April and will be seeing consultant on Tuesday to discuss our options. Dh's is also going for another swim test just in case. So there is still hope for the future and we are one step further in the knowledge that i can do it..

                              Beaten but not yet defeated.

One of my best friends Claire died two years ago and she was the best baby nursery nurse that i've ever known..We are now safe in the knowledge that our babies are safe in her arms....


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Jools - don't be daft, I didn't think you were being insensitive at all. I'm sorry your news wasn't good either this morning. Fingers crossed Sunday might bring some good news  

My AF has now started to arrive bit by bit during the day. Sorry if TMI. Brown bleed 1st, so I thought maybe I'm in with a chance but to no avail, am now having full AF.

Wishing everyone the very best of luck who are due to test in the next few days and a big      for all of us that didn't make it this week.

Onwards and upwards as they say. I have an appt next Friday with my clinic to discuss my BFN and to find out how soon I can start again with my 2 frozen embies.

Love to everyone,

Nat x x x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ju,

My post just crossed with yours.

I am so so sorry to hear your news. I am thinking of you and DH and sending you lots of love   

Nat x x x


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, 

a big BFN for me too


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Heather and Jools,


I am so sorry that it didn,t work out for you.

Take care of yourselves

Love Lisa


----------



## cherryb (Jan 8, 2005)

HI girls can I join this thread.

I had ET today and test on 4th March I am so excited.


I got a picture of all of my little embies (4 in total) and can you believe it that they are all perfect in that 3 are a grade 2+ and the other is a grade 2- as it is slightly oval in shape but not much. 

The embryologist said that they never give a 1, so that it doesn't get the patient's hopes up, and said that she was spoilt for choice as to which ones to transfer.

As you can imagine DH and I are on      and feel like having a         .  So Bonnie and Clyde (DH suggestion) are safely inside mommy's womb  and I'm taking things easy.

Looking forward to experiencing these 2ww with you girls, here's hoping that we all get     here's a little embie dance to get us on our way.

  

Cherryb


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi All,
just poped in to tell you all i had my six week scan today and    we are over the moon you could see their little hearts beating, so stay    miracles do happen.

love char xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Heather - I am so so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of  

Jasper - fab news - I bet you and DH are over the moon. 

Nat x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jasper ~ thats lovely news.....you must have both been so excited,

Lisa ~ congratulations and all the best for a happy, healthy pg 

Everyone who got BFN's today.....i'm just so sorry. I don't get to know you all too well but for each and every one of you i pray for a BFP and there has been so much dissapointment and heartache today,

Hold tight to your dreams 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Nat - I'm so sorry to hear AF has come now. Sending you and dh lots of hugs and wishing you all the best for your follow up appointment and your frosties  

Heather I'm so sorry to hear your news too. Lots of hugs for you and dh  

Congrats to Jasper - you must be over the moon!

Love and lots of luck to everyone else testing soon.

Jools x


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks folks .... 

I forgot in my disappointment earlier to say ***** Congratulations to the BFPS ' 
and Jasper lovely news ....double congrats hun  

Cherry B ..... actually brought a smile back to my face reading your obvious excitement will be keeping my fingers crossed for you over the next few weeks xx   

Nat -  sorry to hear the news ... know how your feeling group hug  .  We've booked a week away this evening to have some loving time ..... it kind of gets lost in all the drugs pills and pessary's.  So hoping we feel much better after that and will decide while we are away if we can face it all again.  Bit more news today we had a letter saying we had two frosties ... but hospital said there was only one today and FET not really an option for us. pooh! 

Lots of love 
H x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi girls

Cherryb - lovely to see you on this board, and heaps of luck. Keep popping back to visit the jan/feb thread hun    - your post reads like you had 4 embies put back! Is that right??

Lisa - Huge congrats on your BFP. Will be praying you get to 40 weeks this time 

Jools - aww hun, so sorry to hear your news. But no AF does still hold out that banner of hope.  I know what you mean about a BFN making your dd seem more precious. 

Nat - really sorry for your BFN. Really thought this was the one for you. Like Jools tho - No AF means hope. 

Heather. Posted to you on 2ww - but hugs for youhere too.

Fee xxxxxx


----------



## cherryb (Jan 8, 2005)

Fee....

WOW wee i'd be super mom    if they put the four back no they only put two back but the four were of such good quality that the clinic didn't know which 2 they should freeze and which 2 they should put  back.

Thanks for your support and best wishes.

Cherryb


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi ladies

Can I join you?

I had a day 3 ET on 17.2.05, 2 high grade embies put back. Test date 2/3/05  

Ali


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi All

Its three days into the   and the pains are starting to ease now so feeling a bit more normal.  I am finding it hard not to do things too strenuous as I have just had a new kitchen fitted and am desperate to put things back in and sort it out but can not pick up the boxes to do so as I do not want to cause any harm.

Sicknote - sorry to hear your level has dropped to 7 - wishing you all the best for the future 

Heather - I am so sorry you got a   its such an emptional time I have been there twice and it never gets easier.  Just have loads of cuddles from your dh.

Cherry - wishing you all the best for the next 2 weeks -   we are all hear to talk to if you need us.

Char   it must be the most wonderful feeling to hear two heart beats.  Fingers crossed for all of us!

Ali - all the best on your   its a hard time but at least we are all in the same boat and have each other as support.  Best of luck I test the day after you!

Lorns


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck to all those testing today and tommorow.
Everything is crossed for you...fingers, toes and eyes..
xxxNicole


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

just looked on the list girls and my result wasnt there it may just be that i forgot to come here and let u know that i got bfn ont thursday for definate so its back to the drawing board.but for those still waiting to test good luck and i have everything crossed for u all.lets see if we can get a load of bfp,s now.take care.


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi ladies
can i join you had et today and test mothers day!!6/3/05
this 2ww is long winded and seems forever
good luck to rest of you 
take care
marzy


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Heather and Tweetie, sorry to hear about your negative result...hang in there

sending lots of love and cuddles your way
xx Nicole


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Lisa - what can I say!  A BFP how wonderful.  Take care and have a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Love Kate xxxx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Sicknote my poor girl.  I have been thinking of you over this weekend and have only just read your post.  I am so very very sorry.  Bless you and your DH and sending you lots of hope for your future treatment.

Much love Kate xxx


----------



## marigold (Dec 20, 2004)

Can I join you? On day 4 of 2WW and testing 3rd March-seems like ages away. This is first IVF for us so v. apprehensive....anyone else testing on 3rd March? 

Marigold


----------



## ivygreener (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry about the delay in posting, but there have been a few complications for us. I got a BFP on Thurs (first ever!), but started bleeding soon after. By yesterday I had an early m/c.

On the bright side I can get pregnant......Unfortunately for work reasons cannot do it again until July, as we had none to freeze. With the amount of work I have on, I don't think I could cope with a fresh cycle until then.

Sorry to all the other BFNs, especially Nat, who has always tried to be positive and a source of comfort to others.

Congrats to Lisa!!

Love

Ivy


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am also on the agonizing 2ww. Had et on Monday 14th Feb and am due to test Monday 28th Feb.

Good luck to everyone on 2ww

Ju


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ivy,

I am so so sorry to hear your news. Hopefully your clinic maybe able to shed some light on how to prevent this from hapening again  

Love,

Nat x x x


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Ivy, I am so sorry to hear your news. 


Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes,  I couldn,t of got through the 2ww without you all, I am taking it a day at a time, and hoping for the best.

Good luck to everyone testing soon on the 2ww.

Love Lisa


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Just popped on to wish everyone luck and to say good bye..Hopefully i'll be back on the 2ww again before long but for now...Bye bye and keep those fingers and legs crossed
Luv Ju xx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Ivy - so sorry to hear your news. 

I too will be saying good bye to this this thread for now. Good luck to everyone still waiting - here's hoping for those much longed for bfp's.

Fingers crossed I will be back here soon.

lots of love

Buddug xx


----------



## clairabeth (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all 2wwers,

Do you mind if I join you on this thread.  I am due to test on thursday 24th, but have a gynnae appt on wednesday so I think I'll probably take a sneaky test on weds.

Good luck to everyone on the never ending 2ww.  Mind you I say never ending but there is a huge part of me who does not want it end a case of ignorance is bliss I'm afraid.

clairabeth xxx


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning Girls,

Just wanted to give big cuddles to Ivy, Nat, Heather, Buddug, tweetie, nubly and sicknote, it's so unfair.

Congrats to Jasper, double the joy!  I wish you a health and happy pregnancy!

How are the 2WW'ers this morning??

I thought it was all over for me last night, woke up at 4am with AF pains, but the pains seem to have pretty much gone and so sign of AF yet. Gonna check again ......................  Nope, nothing there, hope it stays that way.  Achy boobs have eased up too.  I was a tad upset about the disappearance of achy boobs, but after donning my logical head (for the briefest of moments), I have come to the conclusion that this is due to the HCG trigger injection prior to EC wearing off, does that sound plausible?

I kinda feel a tad gaggy aswell, but perhaps that is another side effect of cyclogest??  I am not eating them by the way!  

Only two days to go to test for me, scary!

Anyone else got any symptoms?

Marzy, thanks for the head's up on mothers day!  I live in Cyprus and I think they celebrate US date here, so I had better go card hunting!  Perhaps your test date is a good omen eh!

Clairabeth, you test the day after me. Any symptoms yet??

Ju, good luck to you, a valentine transfer eh, that's romantic.

Marigold, I hope your first IVF goes well and you get a BFP.  We all get apprehensive it's only natural to be that way after getting so far!  Try and keep busy mentally, and keep chatting to your friends on this website, it helps to share!

Cherryb, hope they confiscated the tommy guns from bonnie and clyde before they put them in!!  Good luck to you!

Lorns, stay away from the kitchen, you may delegate only!!

AC Ali, I think I wrote to you last year, good luck this time around sweetie!

Sorry if I missed anyone, but good luck to us all.  

May all our dreams come true!!  (Apart from my one about the rhino dressed in a tuxedo and a balaclava, chasing me down the street with a syringe and a box of chocolates - I hate chocolate with a passion, not too fussed on syringes or rhino's for that matter either!)

Thinking of you all, take care,
Taff x


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

everyone! A Newbie here. Wow, I am so pleased that I came across this site. What a comfort it is to have finally found people who understand what you are going through.

I'm now on day 5 of my 2ww.Treatment started in January.I had 11 eggs collected but only 1 made it to fertilization. You only need 1, so I keep telling myself.

Due to test 3rd March. Fingers and toes crossed that it'll work 

Good luck to everyone that is testing soon.

luv

Tink xxx


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi all

AF came with a vengeance yesterday so my BFN is official now. It's hit me harder than I thought it was going to, our next attempt will be the last one we can afford so not looking forward to the extra pressure. 

Anyway so sorry to hear your news Ivy, sending you big hugs.

Good luck to everyone testing shortly

Jools x


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Just so u can update your list mine was a BFN Im afraid, lots and lots of luck to everyone who is still on 2ww.

Lots of love and  

Dawn33


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Jools and Dawn,

So sorry to read your news girls,  it's so unfair!

Hugs to you both!
Taff
x


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi all, Sorry to those that had a negative result. I am testing on Thursday....Nervous wreck.. Felt sick over the weekend with worry, unable to sleep...trying desperately to stay positive....Pain is now and then, no nipple ache anymore.

So counting the days...
Trying to keep mysely busy....very hard

xxxNicole


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     to all testers!!!!


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

jools and dawn
so sorry..................
my thoughts are with you
xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies !!

Jools & Dawn - So sorry you had BFN's.  Hope you feel better soon and feel strong enough to start again soon.  

Nicolewish - Good luck for Thursday and I have everything crossed for you !! No testing early    

Tink -   this site is a godsend - I also only found it during my 2ww and have not been off since.  All the girls on here are so supportive and friendly !! Good luck for the 2ww  

Taff - alos good luck for 2ww   Hope you get the answer you want  

To all the ladies waiting to test ....    

Love to you all


----------



## Bolts (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

My heart goes out to the ladies with BFN.My test day was today ( BFN ) but my period arrived yesterday  

Good luck to the rest of you.

Fingers crossed

Sarah
xxx


----------



## dreamofbaby (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Ah, I am sooo sorry to hear about the ladies that got BFN's this week!  My heart really goes out to you all, and I'll be praying for you!  Such a hard thing to deal with!  

Well, I am on day 11 post transfer.  I get to test on Saturday morning, but I have decided that I'm gonna do a HPT on Friday morning.  No sign of AF yet, tho she was supossed to rear her ugly head on the 17/02.  With my last 2 IVF cycles, I came on at about the time that I was supossed to!  This time...nothing yet!  PLEASE AF - STAY AWAY!!!!!!!  

I havent really had any symptoms, other than a bit of nausea, cramps in my belly.  (not sure if they are AF pains!  so hard to distinguish).  I had really intense cramps in my lower ab in the centre last Wed.  Hoping that was implantation.  No spotting tho!!!!!

My gosh, the suspense is killing me!

Who all is testing this week??  Good luck to all  

Lotsa Love & light
Trace


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Trace
Good luck and  !!!! Hope you get a jelly bean!!

xxx


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello girls

Can i please gatecrash your thread? as ive eventually arrived at this stage! Had ET today and test date is 9/3...


----------



## **Hannah** (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Trace

I'm due to test on Friday as well!  I'm thinking this is going to be the longest week ever!  Wishing you loads of luck    let me know how you get on.

**Hannah**


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dawn, Jools and Sarah,

So so sorry to hear your news  

Am thinking of you all and sending you all lots of love   

Nat x x x


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello everybody!

Jools and Dawn - so sorry to hear about your results, my thoughts and lots of love go out to you 

Good luck to Taff,Trace,Nicole and all the other ladies who are testing this week, not long to go now!!   

I am due to test on Friday and i am getting really impatient. My DH has banned me from going into a chemist on own before Thursday evening just in case i do a sneaky test 
Ive got crampy pains like AF and really sore boobs, but i suppose you cant read to much into it!! 

good luck to everyone else on the  sending you lots of love and  

love Leanne xx


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Hi all finally weened myself over from jan/feb cyclers. I had EC on 10/2 and went to blasts so had a day 5 transfer on the 15th Have felt ok up to now but keep getting what feels like ovary pains. I am not particularly bloated like prior to EC so don't think it is OHSS.. starting to worry a little. Have been really positive until now so I am a bit cross with myself really. Need to get back to those     
Good luck to all
Claire L xx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Jools, Dawn and Sarah so sorry to here you news.

Hello to Claire L, hope everything goes okay for you,I am also at Bath.

love lisa


----------



## Lindsay (Jan 17, 2004)

Hiya!
Like Claire L I too have moved over from the January/February cyclers. I had EC on 14/02 and ET on 16/02. I am due to test on 02/03 but feeling negative toady as I am having slight stomach cramps. I'm over analyzing everything but have the excuse this is my first IVF cycle.  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!  

Love
Lindsay

Please could you add me to the list!


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Lindsay

Hang in there and keep your chin up.. I had ET on 16/2 like you and the over analyzing is hard    I test on 28/2 at clinic but will be thinking of you and can understand a little how you feel...keep going!!!   

Don't worry re pain.. I too have got some, actually tons and tons of backache!!! We'll be ok xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,23121.0.html


----------

